# Need a new motherboard and RAM...



## koolent (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am Kush Mishra,

I want to ask you for a new mainboard suggestion which supports 4 GB DDR 3 RAM and PCI-E 2.1 Slot.

It supports Intel core 2 Duo E7400 with an overclockable processor socket.

I mostly have the need for a 4GB RAM and an Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 supported motherboard which is overclockable....
*
My MAX Budget for Mainboard and RAM is 9k-10k..*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2012)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.4)


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

I think Op better get G41M-T S2P @ 2.6k and 2x 2GB corsair DDr3 1333Mhz Value Select Ram @ 1.2k and save the rest of the money for upgardes


----------



## koolent (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm.. is G41M-T S2P overclockable ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes you can Overclock it


----------



## sasha007 (Feb 28, 2012)

How are Gigabyte motherboards , when compared to Asus which are the best mobo's available .?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2012)

In sub 5K range, Gigabyte mobos are as good as Asus mobos if not better. In fact I found Gigabyte motherboards are relatively better in that range. And there is nothing like Asus offers the best quality motherboards, Gigabyte high end motherboards are of same quality when compared to the respective other brands.

Koolen, for Ram, get a single 4GB 1333 MHz Value Ram from Corsair @ 1.1K.


----------



## koolent (Feb 28, 2012)

> Koolent, for Ram, get a single 4GB 1333 MHz Value Ram from Corsair @ 1.1K.



Hmm.. will *GA-G41MT-S2P (rev. 1.3) support 4 GB 1333 MHz RAM Modules per slot??*

*Can I insert a 4 GB DDR3 (1333 MHz) in a Single slot ?*

And, is A Corsair CX 430 v2 Enough for 

Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 3.2 GHz (Overclocked)
MSI Radeon HD 6770 1GB DDR 5
Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2P (rev. 1.3)
4 GB 1333 MHz Value RAM ?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2012)

Koolent, buddy, you should have checked the official product page of the Gigabyte motherboard. It has two Ram slot and the maximum Ram support is 8 GB. So it has to support 4GB per slot, isn't it?

And, ya, CX 430V2 is enough for the specification of yours.


----------



## koolent (Feb 28, 2012)

Ya you are right sir,, i know you are an expert and so you are right.. Nd thnx a lot.. Ill be buying this stuff.. Thnxx a lot..


----------



## koolent (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey, wait what if I get a New Quad Core processor with a new mobo and 4 GB 1333 MHz RAM..

Then I will be spending upto 8000 - 10000..
*Well, live in Rawatbhata,Rajasthan.. In summers, the Tempratures are upto 45 Degree Centigrade, will AMD Processor be right for me ?

What are the possibilities of getting what I need :

1) 4GB 1333 MHz RAM Per slot
2) Overclockable
3) AMD Quad Core
4) HD 6770 supported..

The cheap, the better.. But, must perform well too..
*

Hey, wait what if I get a New Quad Core processor with a new mobo and 4 GB 1333 MHz RAM..

Then I will be spending upto 8000 - 10000..
*Well, live in Rawatbhata,Rajasthan.. In summers, the Tempratures are upto 45 Degree Centigrade, will AMD Processor be right for me ?

What are the possibilities of getting what I need :

1) 4GB 1333 MHz RAM Per slot
2) Overclockable
3) AMD Quad Core
4) HD 6770 supported..

The cheap, the better.. But, must perform well too..
*

Hey, wait what if I get a New Quad Core processor with a new mobo and 4 GB 1333 MHz RAM..

Then I will be spending upto 8000 - 10000..
*Well, live in Rawatbhata,Rajasthan.. In summers, the Tempratures are upto 45 Degree Centigrade, will AMD Processor be right for me ?

What are the possibilities of getting what I need :

1) 4GB 1333 MHz RAM Per slot
2) Overclockable
3) AMD Quad Core
4) HD 6770 supported..

The cheap, the better.. But, must perform well too..
*


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 29, 2012)

buying core 2 quad now is just waste of money.better buy only ram and mobo and use your current processor.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 29, 2012)

If you're spending 10K, then get a new AMD quad core based system rather than getting an Intel Core2Quad as they have already reached their EOL and very hard to find. Even if you find a new one, cost will be insanely higher than comparable new processors. So if you're thinking of spending that much, 1st sell of the old system of yours and get the following:-

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE(3.2 GHz, 2 MB L2, 6 MB L3, unlocked Multiplier) @ 6K
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) @ 2.6K
Corsair Value series 1333 MHz 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.1K

Total 9.7K. I think you can accommodate the PSU also with the extra money fetched from the old system of yours.


----------



## koolent (Feb 29, 2012)

*Well, live in Rawatbhata,Rajasthan.. In summers, the Tempratures are upto 45 Degree Centigrade, will AMD Processor be right for me ?
*

And What will I possibly get if I sell off this stuff:



Spoiler



Intel Core 2 Duo E7400@ 2.8 GHz
MSI MS-7525
Generic Bestec 180W PSU
2 GB DDR2 Samsung RAM
500 GB 3G Hard Disk
SuperMulti Drive with LightScribe



OR in short what will I get for a stock Compaq CQ3070IL

If I will get enough, I will sell it and get a new Rig..

Basically for mid-end gaming with HD 6770


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ Phenom II 955BE cpu comes with a decent cooler - so if you run it at stock speed with a little bit of under volting at summer the cpu won't overheat for sure and you have AC in your room - right ? that should keep the temps cool enough


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

> Phenom II 955BE cpu comes with a decent cooler - so if you run it at stock speed with a little bit of under volting at summer the cpu won't overheat for sure and you have AC in your room - right ? that should keep the temps cool enough



The AC Keeps the room Abt 26 Degrees.. So what abt that?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2012)

Then the CPU will idle at 26 to 30 degree C and is perfectly okay. In BBSR, the summer temps are high, around 42 degree. I used to have 955 and there wasn't any problem regarding CPU temp.

Regarding your old config, buddy keep the HDD for god sake. Right now HDD prices are sky high and 500 GB will cost you around 4.2K. Just sell of your CPU + Motherboard + PSU + Ram.


----------



## koolent (Mar 1, 2012)

Bt, do I really need to install a new processor as I amin 9th standard nw.. Its only this summer and this 9th aftr that, in tenth I will be evn serious for studies then 11th and 12th only a little computer on alternate sundays and then off to collage where I will get a laptop.. So, is there really a need to upgrade the processor or overclocking will do ?

I am surely buying:

A new overclockable board with Intel 775 Socket 'Core 2 Duo supportable'.

A new HD 6770

A new 4 GB 1333 MHz Corsair ValueRAM

A new CX 430 v2.

------------------------------------------------

also, if I have this config along with an Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 which I want to OC, which mobo is the best buy and will CX 430 v2 be able to handle it ? Till where can I OC it with my AC on ?

Please answer all the questions..


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2012)

How many times one needs to tell you tha Corsair CX430v2 is fine for your needs - for running an overclocked E7400 plus with a GPU like HD 6770? HOW MANY TIMES? For a GPU like HD 6770, Core 2 Duo E7400 is NOT a bottleneck. It is a fine processor, you don't even need to replace it and not even overclock it for your needs.

Despite creating tens of threads for a PSU and a Graphic Card, you haven't purchased them till now and continue to ask ridiculous questions. I can figure out when you'll purchase a motherboard.

Closing this thread. You've created lots of useless threads already. Not going to entertain anymore. One more 'useless thread' and it is going to be a week's ban for you. Don't waste your time and our time as well.


----------

